# 125g reef project



## explor3r

Im planning to go big, from a 20g long to a 125g reef.
Inicially i was thinking in going for a 75 or 90 gallon but my wife insist 125 is better, so all i can do is say yes (who would say not to this..lol)

So i need some help from all u guys giving me advice and ideas of the equipment need it. (sump/protein skimmer/lights etc) 
I was thinking a 125g 72"x24"x18" with dual overflow build in the tank or maybe just one, as lighting AQUATICLIFE 6 or 8 bulbs T5HO, so i can grow even few sps.

I dont want to buy the most expensive equipment but niether cheap, i want a good set up.

We are planing to move by the end of july to our new place and thats when the proyect can start.

Would like some feedback on places where i can get equipment at a good price and good quality, im aware of most of the places in toronto but still want your opinion and experiences.

Thanks a lot everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flazky

I would suggest getting a m/h because you are going to go bananas for the shimmer..as did I! since I upgraded from an aquatic life t5 hahaha

As for the sump, just make one yourself with a fishroom quality breeder and baffle it yourself to suit your needs. I regret not doing that for my recent upgrade and now I am stuck with a section of my sump that just eats up so much space and is completely useless. 

I would also recommend you getting some phosban reactors cause red slime will make you want to cry. (personal experience)

As for return pump, I would go with an eheim. They rox sox

For powerheads, if you dont mind the...noise which is quite minute and the hefty cost, which I think is completely worth it, I would go with vortechs. They are just awesome.


----------



## conix67

If getting M/H, you don't want a fixture. You want to get those large reflector setup (forgot the name), and 20000K bulbs.

Personally I still prefer T5HO, much easier to deal with than M/H. Sure, shimmer is nice, and will penetrate deep down, but T5HO runs cooler, cheaper, and easier to control.

Since it's 6" tank, 6 bulbs should be fine. Maybe 2 fixtures of 3" each.

I'd pick a right skimmer first, then design the sump.

If you can afford it, two MP40s would be perfect.

As for the store, I'd stick with SUM for local source.


----------



## ameekplec.

AH! Sorry, I totally spaced on replying to your PM.

For a 72" tank, I'd look into getting a 60" fixture (expensive, hard to find replacement bulbs), or two sets of 36" fixtures (2x36 = 72"). You'll probably end up with two 4 bulb fixtures, but 6 would be better in each. If you can, I'd get ATI Sunpowers, or the TEK Elite (the ones with the fans - I think they're called Elites). Shop around for the best price - a few stores are trying to out do each other on pricing now on the ATIs, so it might be a good time to look into them.

Bulbs you'll probably want to go with either a 1:1 white:blue combo of good bulbs.
A popular 6 bulb combo is (front to back):
ATI Blue plus
ATI Aquablue special
ATI Blue Plus
KZ Fiji Purple
ATI Aquablue special
ATI Blue plus

But there are lots of variations depending on your colour temp preference, and preference for bulb makers.

Lids are a definite no. Som people like a matching canopy to their stands - others like the look of the fixture. Myself, I like the hanging fixture.
Gas exchange is greatly hampered if you have a lid, so I'd avoid one if possible. If you absolutely need to cover the tank, consider a screen top.

I'd also recommend the Vortechs if your tank budget can take them - you'll need just two with good rock placement. 

Just post away with the questions! There are lots of great people to answer all your questions


----------



## explor3r

Thank u so much everyone for the quick replies, i definitely dont want to go with mh, i like T5HO for same reasons u guys have, way cooler.
I dont want to have canopy cos the gas exchange as u say Eric, i would love to get vortechs so ill check into that..

Going back to the lights fixture, what do u guys think of this..AQUATICLIFE 6X39W T5HO...a 72" (Ill research the lights u telling me Eric since i dont know about them or where to get them for now)

Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windowlicka

I've been really pleased with my 36" version (4-tube) version of that very light over our 50G.

I'm no expert on the PAR readings (therefore quality of the reflectors, etc), but the single power cord and built-in timer are a mahoossive benefit to me!

I changed the standard bulbs (and based on Ameek's recommendation) and the visual effect has been tremendous. I'd comment on the growth of corals, but my tank's still a 'wee bairn', so I don't really have anything to reference against.

Overall? I'm very satisfied with this light unit. It looks just a ~little~ bulky on my 36" tank, but on a deeper, longer 125G, I can imagine it'd look every bit as cool as some of the much more expensive offerings.

I might have a pic of it over my tank - I'll see if I can find a snap...

<Edit> Best I got (that ~almost~ shows the light unit!) is the following: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=5417&d=1267373689 - this is right from the beginning of our build....

Enjoy building that tank, and post lots of pics!


----------



## explor3r

What size sump would i need for the 125g if i want to use a regular tank...


----------



## explor3r

After researching a bit i had decided to go with a custome tank, is a 104 gallon.(60lx22hx18w) with a 40g sump.
I went to NAFB and i will be placing the order soon!!!!!
The light fixture will be a 60" TEK T5HO with 6 bubls and 2 Vortech mp40, as for the rest of the equipment im getting as well from NAFB.
What do u guys think of AQUAMEDIC protein skimmers?..


----------



## derekc85

just a suggestion, 5' bulbs are close to impossible to find. they come in 2', 3' and 4'.


----------



## ameekplec.

I'd go with a 4' fixture over the 5' tank - it'll look great for sure, and be a lot easier and cheaper to find bulbs.

Also, get a different skimmer.


----------



## explor3r

I though that was the case too but i see NAFB have them as well as goreef.
Anyways still have sometime to think about it, i want to make the right choice.


----------



## wtac

I'm not a fan of the AquaMedic skimmers with exception of the 5000 Shorty. The only knock I have is the OceanRunner pumps. There are better skimmers that occupy the same space and do not require a feed pump. The question is, how much do you want to spend as a few factors come to play. Noise level, pump reliability, customer service, etc.

Keep in mind of the Canadian market as turn around time on getting replacement parts should issues arise. A Vertex Alpha 170 will be a bit too powerful but again, if you plan on heavy stocking/feding, it'll do the job.

I know you will ask, the SWC/SRO (Super Reef Octopus) and Bubble Magus all use the Askol motorblock as the Red Dragon, so what is the difference?

The end NW pump produced has better QC/QA processes (German vs Chinese...a no brainer there). Getting customer service from the distrubutor (in B.C.) is *FAR *easier than with SWC, SRO (CoralVue) and Bubble Magus.

JME/2C


----------



## explor3r

I will go with Vertex 170 or 180. as for the pump dont know yet, for sure i would like a good and silent one and i have around 500 budget to get it.
Any ideas......


----------



## wtac

The Vertex Alpha 170 gas a water draw of ~790gph, so get a return pump that will give ~800-900gph, 1000gph max, factoring head height.

External: BlueLine 40/55HD, Poseidon PS4 (barbed fittings but DEAD silent)

Internal: Eheim 1060/1062. 

HTH


----------



## ameekplec.

Eheim 1260/1262?

I'll be using either a Eheim 1262 or a ATB Flowstar 1500 (both of which I have already  )


----------



## explor3r

Thats great, seems like we have a pump now..lol
 thank u guys....keep the water flowing!!!!!!


----------



## wtac

ameekplec. said:


> Eheim 1260/1262?


Ooops...another brain fart, thanks for the correction AMP.

Eheim 1262...the 1260 is not enough flow ([email protected]')...was thinking of the 1264 which is only available in the EU market that pushes 1200gph.


----------



## explor3r

Today i had received the tank and sump for my new reef proyect.
Inicially i planned a 125 gallon tank but i end up going with a custome 104 gallons tank. 60"x18"x22"...L/W/H
Tank is made with 1/2 inch thick glass.
I hope the get the rest of the equipment soon to cycle the tank.


----------



## wtac

I thnk I saw the aquarium @NAFB when we were there a few days ago .


----------



## explor3r

Yes thats right that was the tank!!!!
Im very happy with the tank, NAFB did an execellent job..


----------



## goffebeans

explor3r said:


> Yes thats right that was the tank!!!!
> Im very happy with the tank, NAFB did an execellent job..


Hey your tank is quite similar to mine.

I received my tank from NAFB about a week ago.

60"L x 27"W x 17"H.

Still in the works though, need to finish my stand, do a water test, and purchase plumbing.


----------



## explor3r

I think i saw your tank there too, nice!!!1


----------



## explor3r

Protein skimmer has arrived, i end up getting it from SUM.
VERTEX 180 in, getting there.....


----------



## goffebeans

explor3r said:


> Protein skimmer has arrived, i end up getting it from SUM.
> VERTEX 180 in, getting there.....


Hey Explor3r,

just a question where are you getting your plumbing from? Its beyond frustrating trying to find parts or figure out what to do.


----------



## explor3r

Honestly i havent plan that yet, but im sure there is plenty of places to get it from, just ask at the fish store and buy around maybe home depot.


----------



## Big Ray

Looking nice ! 

plastic world by north york has alot of fittings and plumbing stiuff as well as arclic and .. for anything DIY, 

I personally got my plumbing for my 65G from HD though


----------



## explor3r

Hi guys, yesterday i got my pump from goreef only took 2 days to get it.
I already order the light as well from goreef an ATI SUMPOWER 6X54W which it will arrive this week and all i have left to get is the 2 MP40 power heads, i can wait to start cycling the tank but i would like to get an idea whats the best way to mix such a big amount of water and i only have few big containers.
could i mix it and store in buckets? 
Maybe mix it in the tank...umm dont know
Any ideas i will apreciated...thanks all


----------



## Big Ray

explor3r said:


> Hi guys, yesterday i got my pump from goreef only took 2 days to get it.
> I already order the light as well from goreef an ATI SUMPOWER 6X54W which it will arrive this week and all i have left to get is the 2 MP40 power heads, i can wait to start cycling the tank but i would like to get an idea whats the best way to mix such a big amount of water and i only have few big containers.
> could i mix it and store in buckets?
> Maybe mix it in the tank...umm dont know
> Any ideas i will apreciated...thanks all


niceee  its a fun stage. is the lighting 4 foot ? so you will have half a foot on either side empty ? that's what I was thinking of doing  lol

MP40s, SUM has them now ! 499, I personally rather get it from Ken, who you wil go back to get corals from anyways than online.

I dont like mixing water in the tank, as then when you want to put sand in, it will cause a Huge storm ... you can get trash cans from HD to use 
I have been using 2, 40 G blue recycle bins and they have wheels too, so I mix up in kitchen and can take it around the place to do water changes on all 5 tanks lol , there are also those bigger brutes that can hold 65G, but you have to go downtown for those, and they are harder to move.

about storing, what salt are you using ? most salts you can just put the lid on and store it for what ever days you want. (lid so nothing spils in it and no dust) but if you are using for example Reef CRystal salts, they contain Vitamines, which will need constant flow, or will degrade water.

have fun


----------



## explor3r

Hi Ray i been using reef crystals salt mix so far so good.
I think i will get few big containers to mix the water, i have everything in the basement so i wont be coming donwstair with all that water from the kitchen i dont think it would be fun..lol
Light is 48 inches so i will leave few inches from everyside im sure it will be ok.
The MP40 i seen the cheapest price online and is 419+ taxes plus shipment so i think each one would cost me around 470 give it a take, trying to save a bit cos they are expensive but i know they are worth it.
I know some other places paying cash i wiould save the taxes...lets hope so.


----------



## Big Ray

Nice, I need a second MP40 too PM sent 

smaller lighting is fine for sure IMO as well, SPECIALLY if its to cover only 12" on sides. and I have not been able to find any 5 feet fixtures yet., plus, you can make the rock work at the middle and get ALOT of flow around it to eliminate dead zones, unlike my tank which is filled up with LR lol


----------



## explor3r

I just received the light today and it looks great, i left the wrap paper still on till the moment im going to set up everything.
The light bulbs will arrive this week as well, they usually ship light and bulbs separate..

ATI blue plus
ATI aquablue special
ATIblue plus
K2 fiji purple
ATI aquablue special
ATI blue plus......

I was going to paint the back of the tank blue but i end up painting the whole room blue and it looks much nicer to me. Ahead i will put some blue tile on the floor to replace the wood, the goal is to make it a nice fish room..(D` FISH ROOM)


----------



## gucci17

Nice setup man!

I think you will be fine the way you have your light placed. 5ft fixtures are hard to come by and not usually cheap!

subscribed!


----------



## explor3r

I received the bulbs and try the light and it looks amazing.!!!!!
I started to build a stand for the tank because the metal stand does not have enough room under for my sump and protein skimmer, no room for maintenance.So here im trying to build a 2x4 stand.
This is how far im into the build with enough space for my sump and skimmer


----------



## gucci17

so jealous of your ati....what did you get charged for shipping and duties?


----------



## explor3r

I got it from GOREEF and the shipping was 30 dollars, i think they are in quebec, orders over 150 free shipping except for large items like this ATI
Took only 2 days, fast shipping.


----------



## 50seven

Great stand! That thing's not going anywhere!


----------



## aquanutt

Awesome project man
keep up posted...

cheers
sly


----------



## ameekplec.

explor3r said:


> I got it from GOREEF and the shipping was 30 dollars, i think they are in quebec, orders over 150 free shipping except for large items like this ATI
> Took only 2 days, fast shipping.


GoReef is awesome - I've ordered a lot of stuff from there. Mathieu is great to deal with.

Build is looking good so far! I can't wait to see it all running!


----------



## explor3r

Thanks all, im very excited to see this tank running too, getting closer and closer.
I added some more pieces of 2x4 to the frame to make it stronger, now i have to work on the panels and paint to finish it.


----------



## KeMo

Looking great !!!
Very nice looking stand . Looks like a carpenter build it.


----------



## 50seven

KeMo said:


> Looking great !!!
> Very nice looking stand . Looks like a carpenter build it.


With the right coloured power tools, too!


----------



## explor3r

lol for sure u know that, u are the Master.

I had jumped on it and does not move or shake at all, so far very solid.
Thanks for your help Kev, u gave me the plans for the build

LET THE WATER FLOW AND KEEP THE REEF ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!
(ME)


----------



## explor3r

Today i got my first MP40W ES, one more to go.
I hope by december i can have my tank going on


----------



## explor3r

Its been a while since i have some progress made, i been working on my stand a bit but still have some little details i have to conclude.
I still dont know what type of door im going to put on the stand, i was thinking in some door with acrylic and some magnets so i can remove easy.
I like my sump to be seem so thats why im using acrylic on the sides and on the door..


----------



## 50seven

Lookin' good! 

Why not have the front be 1 single clear panel that the bottom sits in a groove and the top is held in place with strong magnets?


----------



## Big Ray

explor3r said:


> Its been a while since i have some progress made, i been working on my stand a bit but still have some little details i have to conclude.
> I still dont know what type of door im going to put on the stand, i was thinking in some door with acrylic and some magnets so i can remove easy.
> I like my sump to be seem so thats why im using acrylic on the sides and on the door..


Nice stand  how tall is it ? looks professional.


----------



## gucci17

finally an update! Stop slackin! lol j/k

Looking good bud!


----------



## explor3r

I like your idea K, Ill work on that
The stand is 37 in. tall and is the first time i had built a stand so if u need to build one ill give u a hand BR.
This proyect is taking longer than expected and the reason is that im having tile put all over the basement so i cant set it up properly till the basement is finish and then no more slacking....


----------



## explor3r

Today after some time i finished the stand, still have to decide on doors or just leave it open.

Things to do

1-Hang the light to the ceiling if possible
2-Piping
3-Mix saltwater
4-Probably get some more rock to ad to the one i got from cuba, still deciding if im going to use it. (is curing right now)
5-Paint the backwall black
6-Set up all the electrical properly and safe as well as placing the Vortech MP40W ES..

I plan to have the tank full of water by the 1 week of January..getting there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## explor3r

PICS


----------



## shiver905

Get the 4 foot fixture..
Finding Bulbs are the reson.


----------



## explor3r

I have an ATI SUNPOWER 48" fixture, it will look just like in this pic


----------



## goffebeans

explor3r said:


> I have an ATI SUNPOWER 48" fixture, it will look just like in this pic


Looking good.

I was considering the sunpower as well, but was also unsure about hanging the light from the ceiling. Did you get the 6 bulb unit?


----------



## explor3r

Yes i got the 6x54w is an amazing looking light fixture, it would look very nice in your tank. Hows your tank doing by the way..any new pics


----------



## 50seven

explor3r said:


> PICS


Aha! I see finished floors and baseboards too! Looks like somebody's going to be busy over the holidays, LOL! Got everything moved out of the old fish room and into the new one yet? Hope to see you sometime over the holidays... we'll see what happens. All the frags you gave me are doing well; I'm just trying to deal with a bit of a hair algae outbreak right now.

I think you'll be a lot happier with the higher tank height. I find most factory stands are way too low- you get a kink in your back just trying to look in the tank.


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> Aha! I see finished floors and baseboards too! Looks like somebody's going to be busy over the holidays, LOL! Got everything moved out of the old fish room and into the new one yet? Hope to see you sometime over the holidays... we'll see what happens. All the frags you gave me are doing well; I'm just trying to deal with a bit of a hair algae outbreak right now.
> 
> I think you'll be a lot happier with the higher tank height. I find most factory stands are way too low- you get a kink in your back just trying to look in the tank.


Hi Steve now all i have to do is paint the walls, i moved everything from the small room so i can set a proper table for fragging.
I order 2 frag tanks from NAFB 60x30x12 a 120 gallon sump and all Aqua illumination leds i already have the protein skimmer VERTEX 280 and a reeflow hammerhead external pump, eventually and soon i will open a new tread for that.

The stand end up being 38in high in total which is 2 inches higher than i planned but i love how it looks, u wont have to bend to look at it

Im glad the frags are doing well


----------



## 50seven

I guess you'll have to make up a new big stand for those new frag tanks too- 10 whole feet of fragging goodness!


----------



## gucci17

WOW Alex! I am sooo jealous! AI LED too! How many units did you buy? That's a lot of area you have to cover. Now all you need is to buy a Profilux to control everything. When did John say your tanks will be ready?


----------



## goffebeans

explor3r said:


> Yes i got the 6x54w is an amazing looking light fixture, it would look very nice in your tank. Hows your tank doing by the way..any new pics


Everything is same old. Waiting to see what type of boxing day sales are available before purchasing my remaining equipment. Nothing picture worthy, just quarantining a couple of fish.


----------



## explor3r

gucci17 said:


> WOW Alex! I am sooo jealous! AI LED too! How many units did you buy? That's a lot of area you have to cover. Now all you need is to buy a Profilux to control everything. When did John say your tanks will be ready?


I ordered 6 units after talking to Jhon, it comes with railing and controller. 
He has to place the order for the new ones SOL which might have in my hands by the middle of January.
My Tanks will be done by the beginning of January too, as well i have to go and pick up a tank for the nano contest he has ready for me everything i order is starphyre.

Going back to my reef proyect im almost there,i cant really wait to get it going, i just have to decide what type of rock im going to use since the one i got from cuba is curing but i dont know if thats a good type of rock to use...so we will see

I would recomend u to go with LEDs, u know energy saving, heat etc..


----------



## Salty1

*Blakes Living Reef*

Very nice set-up. You have purchased some very nice equipment.


----------



## explor3r

Salty1 said:


> Very nice set-up. You have purchased some very nice equipment.


Thank u, the only thing i regret is that my reef tank is not starphyre which it would make a big difference but is too late now..lol


----------



## explor3r

Today i set up the lighting, gives a really nice look and color and i cant wait to see it full of corals with bright colors.
Next to do will be the piping, aquascaping and water innnnnnnn!!!
Now as promisse im using my DSLR with better quality pics than my iphone


----------



## explor3r

I been waiting for this moment for so long and today is the day.
I managed to finish the piping and hopefully everything goes well, i used flexible pvc clear pipe since i want to see everything that happens, see the water running from the tank to the sump and its way back to the tank.
It might not look so organize by i try my best, power bars are set up, vortek mp40ES W as well etc.
I will work in the aquascaping this afternoon and by tonight i will have some pics.......WATER INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Salty1

congrats, this is usually the best part!


----------



## explor3r

Salty1 said:


> congrats, this is usually the best part!


Thanks and i agree this is the best part!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just took this pics in advance..


----------



## conix67

Looking good! Wish I had a setup like that.

By the way, is that a heater in the display tank?


----------



## shiver905

conix67 said:


> Looking good! Wish I had a setup like that.
> 
> By the way, is that a heater in the display tank?


Its an Awsomeness Guard.

It sheilds you from ur head exploding from the awsomeness of the this set up


----------



## Jmbret

*Lol*

A,

I can't believe its all finally done!

First off, the job you did with the acrylic on the stand is outstanding! 
The trim on the stand also turned out much better than I could have imagined!

Thanks so much for making this thread and keeping track of your build! I can use it later on, when I want to build a bigger setup than yours  J /K
Welcome to the 90+ gallon club!!

You hung the light fixture perfectly and it also seems as though you have got your DSLR all figured out!

Very happy for you pal,

-Jb


----------



## ameekplec.

Looks great - I'm envious of the fact that you can do a 360 walk around of your tank!


----------



## j3tang

shiver905 said:


> Its an Awsomeness Guard.
> 
> It sheilds you from ur head exploding from the awsomeness of the this set up


ROFL .. that made my (Mon)day!
I think I'm going to have to "sig" that.

I stopped by to explor3r's place on Friday and saw the setup and it is quite a nice bit of handy work and well thought out. I'm looking forward to seeing it stocked


----------



## Fish_Man

explor3r said:


> Today i set up the lighting, gives a really nice look and color and i cant wait to see it full of corals with bright colors.
> Next to do will be the piping, aquascaping and water innnnnnnn!!!
> Now as promisse im using my DSLR with better quality pics than my iphone


Looks awesome and I can tell who owns the basement


----------



## explor3r

Thanks guys for the good comments, this is been a lot of fun and a great experience.
Conix yes thats a heater but is not going to go there i already changed its place.

J..you have to come by and check it out..

Ameek before i had the tank against the wall and i was going to paint the back black but when i moved the tank to paint it i realized it would be better to be able to go around. Yesterday i got a 50g container to add water for evaporation, i got the system i have to set up now which will go at the back of the tank and still have room to go around.
Just for that i have to move the lights and level the stand since basements are never level..

I have some lil things to do before i post some pics, i was up till 4 am doing the aquascape adding sand and water but i came short of rock. Later on ill get the rock and finish it so i can post some pics tonight

So far everything is working perfect, no leaks no problems...ohh cant wait to have fish and coral in...i dont want to go to sleep so im going to work at it a bit more.....

Special thanks to Jhon (NAFB) who has been so helpfull.
Thanks to all see u laterrrrrr


----------



## Fish_Man

We'll all be waiting for the next update!!


----------



## conix67

shiver905 said:


> Its an Awsomeness Guard.
> 
> It sheilds you from ur head exploding from the awsomeness of the this set up


I still don't get this. Is this supposed to be funny?


----------



## 50seven

Coming nicely, Alex! Is it wet yet???  

BTW What's the status on the new frag tanks?


----------



## explor3r

I finished adding some rocks today but i will change things around a bit, thats the base of the aquascape.
I ordered A+B EpoPutty and when arrive i will change few things around, water is clearing up now but still have to do some cleaning to the glass inside and out....


----------



## explor3r

Some of the back or other side..


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> Coming nicely, Alex! Is it wet yet???
> 
> BTW What's the status on the new frag tanks?


Hi K, is wet now.lol probably i was posting the pics while u post the reply..funny.

Frag tanks are here, they look amazing and today i received the 120gallon sump tank, now what i have to do is build the stand.......so much water


----------



## 50seven

explor3r said:


> I finished adding some rocks today but i will change things around a bit, thats the base of the aquascape.
> I ordered A+B EpoPutty and when arrive i will change few things around, water is clearing up now but still have to do some cleaning to the glass inside and out....


Congratulations on the first drops of water!!! 

I really like the aquascape! Especially the "bridge" rock. Once youve got the top loaded up with SPS and acros, and some softies along the bottom, it'll look amazing!


----------



## explor3r

Thanks Kevin i cant wait to have fish in there, im planning to get a couple of picasso clowns.
Today i just made a small stand for the RO water container, drilled a hole on it to connect the pipe to the sump, clean the glass and put the light for the fuge...


----------



## Kweli

I guess your house is all done = )

Tank looks great... will follow along (surprised i wasnt already subscribed to this one)


----------



## explor3r

Kweli said:


> I guess your house is all done = )
> 
> Tank looks great... will follow along (surprised i wasnt already subscribed to this one)


Hi k yes house is almost done, at least basement is which is great but still a bit of dust around that I'm trying to eliminate
last night I was dreaming water was coming out of the sump so I got up and went to check but it was just a dream. Lol


----------



## Kweli

I think we have all had that dream when we first setup a new tank


----------



## fury165

explor3r said:


> Thanks Kevin i cant wait to have fish in there, im planning to get a couple of picasso clowns.
> Today i just made a small stand for the RO water container, drilled a hole on it to connect the pipe to the sump, clean the glass and put the light for the fuge...


Explor3r, where did you get that container for your RO? a bit big for my needs but I wonder if it has smaller sizes.


----------



## explor3r

I got it from NAFB but Jhon only has 50 gallon ones
I know is a bit big but u won't have to worry about RO water for a while


----------



## fury165

explor3r said:


> I got it from NAFB but Jhon only has 50 gallon ones
> I know is a bit big but u won't have to worry about RO water for a while


do you recall how much it cost?

thanks.


----------



## 50seven

explor3r said:


> Hi k yes house is almost done, at least basement is which is great but still a bit of dust around that I'm trying to eliminate
> last night I was dreaming water was coming out of the sump so I got up and went to check but it was just a dream. Lol


LOL, my tank has been running for like 6 months and I had a dream like that 2 nights ago- the Display tank was leaking, but there was not much water on the floor; I thought, good thing I've got a huge barrel of new salt water mixed up and ready to go- so I went to start putting it in- I was more concerned that the corals would be okay being out of water. I think at that point I realized it was just a dream and went on to dream something else... I may have lost my pants somewhere in that dream too, LOL


----------



## explor3r

Why cant the dreams be of something nice like fish lay eggs or something new u never seen in your tank....why does the tank has to leak..lol


----------



## explor3r

fury165 said:


> do you recall how much it cost?
> 
> thanks.


I dont remember exactly but container 80 something..plus like 20 something in fittings


----------



## 50seven

explor3r said:


> Why cant the dreams be of something nice like fish lay eggs or something new u never seen in your tank....why does the tank has to leak..lol


I think once I dreamed that I had a new blue hippo tang that came out of nowhere... and then I was flying through the air being chased by Superman, LOL 

BTW, has the tank cycled yet? JK! We're all dring to see more stuff in here...


----------



## fury165

I once dreamed that I had a mermaid in a shallow reef and woke up in a panic thinking the merpolice were after me for keeping a 'maid in an undersized tank  [/endhijack]


----------



## 50seven

explor3r said:


> I got it from NAFB but Jhon only has 50 gallon ones
> I know is a bit big but u won't have to worry about RO water for a while


What if you got 2?

Use 1 for storing fresh RO water; use the other for making and keeping ready-to-add salt water. I have one, and it makes water chages a breeze. I fill it up with RO water, then mix it to the right salinity, and leave a pump running to keep the water circulating. Then any time I need to do a WC, it's right there ready to go! When I get down to 25% capacity or so, then I repeat the filling & mixing process. I can do a WC in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> What if you got 2?
> 
> Use 1 for storing fresh RO water; use the other for making and keeping ready-to-add salt water. I have one, and it makes water chages a breeze. I fill it up with RO water, then mix it to the right salinity, and leave a pump running to keep the water circulating. Then any time I need to do a WC, it's right there ready to go! When I get down to 25% capacity or so, then I repeat the filling & mixing process. I can do a WC in less than 10 minutes.


Not a bad idea having 2 one for RO and another for saltwater constantly moving..and maybe another to fill up with dreams!!! but tell superman to stay out of this, marmaid can stay to enjoy the reef


----------



## 50seven

Unfortunately for the wonderful man of steel, Superman and the aquarium do not mix. It's one or the other. Proof? Here it is:










If he needs a quick change, it's gonna be the fish or Lois Lane. Hmmmm... tough choice, eh Supe?


----------



## explor3r

Today after 7 days of the tank running i made the first water test and i found not nitrates or phosphate,( added some cheato to the fuge) I will test tomorrow again and might add a cromis i have in a small tank im closing.


----------



## conix67

Looking good!

I got some questions and suggestions -

1. Are you still tuning your skimmer? From the picture it looks like bubble level is rather low.
2. Is the RO/DI water gravity fed via floater gate valve? If so, I'd consider adding an electronic shutoff valve with either floater switch or leak detector.


----------



## explor3r

conix67 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> I got some questions and suggestions -
> 
> 1. Are you still tuning your skimmer? From the picture it looks like bubble level is rather low.
> 2. Is the RO/DI water gravity fed via floater gate valve? If so, I'd consider adding an electronic shutoff valve with either floater switch or leak detector.


Hi Conix i apreciate your sugestions very much.....so lets see..

1. I adjusted the skimmer till i see skim being collected in the cap but i have a drain hose that goes to a container on the side of the sump and has collected about 200mm...i turned the skimmer before more and water started coming out in mayor amounts of the skimmer..lol...

2.Yes the RO is fed via gravity with a float valve....i marked the sump glass outside to know how hight or low the level normally is.....i never heard of a leak detector or switch since im not very advance into this ....would u tell me more about...where to get it...how it works...price....

Thanks again Conix for your questions and sugestions, keep them coming


----------



## conix67

explor3r said:


> Hi Conix i apreciate your sugestions very much.....so lets see..
> 
> 1. I adjusted the skimmer till i see skim being collected in the cap but i have a drain hose that goes to a container on the side of the sump and has collected about 200mm...i turned the skimmer before more and water started coming out in mayor amounts of the skimmer..lol...
> 
> 2.Yes the RO is fed via gravity with a float valve....i marked the sump glass outside to know how hight or low the level normally is.....i never heard of a leak detector or switch since im not very advance into this ....would u tell me more about...where to get it...how it works...price....
> 
> Thanks again Conix for your questions and sugestions, keep them coming


I have a different skimmer, and I found the best setting (slightly wet) is to keep the bubble level (water level) just below collection cup. Otherwise, the dark scum gets collected in the body of the skimmer instead of the collection cup. The water level will slightly rise depending on water condition/feeding. You definitely do not want to overflow the collection cup.

One thing about using a separate container, if for some reason the skimmer overflows, the separate skimmate container will likely overflow as well. So unless you have the container sitting in a sink or somewhere with emergency drain, I'd just use the collection cup. When the skimmate overflows from the collection cup, it will just enter the sump instead of spilling over to other area.

This is still not good, but better than overflowing to other places.

As for leak detector, a product similar to this could be useful. I'm sure the electronic control valve can be hooked up to a floater switch in the pump to block off the water from reservoir in case the floater gate valve malfunctions.

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/products/reverse-osmosis-filters-and-systems/ro-di-accessories/leak-controller-detector-for-ro-di-systems.html

Better yet, you could feed the RO/DI water from reserviour via electronic ATO system such as Tunze Osmolator (I wish I had one, I'm just running a small pump with dual floater switch). The floater gate valve should be reasonably reliable, but I highly recommend a back up. Not only the failure of the valve could cause overflow/leak, it would kill everything in the tank.

I try to be cautious about any potential leaks/overflows especially from my reef tank. If major accident occurs (my tank is sitting in my living room, on hardwood floor), that could spell the end of my reef tank


----------



## Jmbret

Have to say that tanks look good enuf to scuba dive in!

Well done!

I can't believe your taking parameter readings already! 
The aqua scaping looks really great! Its one thing to see the LR in a rubbermaid container but you really did a great job with the positioning! 

Any idea's on the tanks first inhabitants? 



-Jb


----------



## explor3r

Jmbret said:


> Have to say that tanks look good enuf to scuba dive in!
> 
> Well done!
> 
> I can't believe your taking parameter readings already!
> The aqua scaping looks really great! Its one thing to see the LR in a rubbermaid container but you really did a great job with the positioning!
> 
> Any idea's on the tanks first inhabitants?
> 
> 
> 
> -Jb


Hey J, hows it going..wanna jump in
Well since im on vacations i have enough time to go and check the tanks every 5 min so i went for the reading parameters and surpricelly i got good resuslts...it does not mean im going to go crazy and start stocking the tank with fish and corals, for sure the longer the cycle the better...
I added this morning a cromis and he is so happy swimming all over i kinda feel jelous not to be inside there..lol.. 
The aquascaping is one of the best part of the process and thanks again to my beautiful wife who helped positioning the rocks came out nice.
Im planning in adding another 3 more cromis, another group of 4 fish diferent color, the yellow tang i have in my 20 long, six line wrasse and get another colorfull wrasse who hopefully will get along with the six line, a pair of picasso clown and we will see what else can we get, slowly but surely.
Corals for sure tons of direfent zoas aiming in nice bright rare ones, lots of ricordias as the only type of mushrooms i will introduce to the tank, my green torch that already grew 2 more heads since i got it 1 year ago,some scollyps,chalice, acans and sps all over the top trying to have a good conbinations of colors. oh man i cant wait for the tank to be so colorfull full of live....ohh forgot to add my cleaner shrimp and my porcelan crab who have been with me for a year as well


----------



## explor3r

Conix i adjusted the protein skimmer a bit more having the bubbles going higher so the scum is not on the body of the skimmer anymore but on the collection cap, i noticed slightly wet too. I removed the drain hose since the container was not bigger than the colection cap and block the drain hole.
I will find a bigger container enoug to hold lots of skim or scum.

In regards of the gravity valve for the RO water i wanted that way so i dont have to depend on energy in case is gone, for sure i dont want a lick or malfuntion but i dont see that very prompt to happen(i know u never know).(all my electrical conections are over the flloor, i set the power bars on the back of the stand)
As well i dont have to worry about the water licking in my floor since we removed the hardwood floor and put tile (basement) with few drains.
I will look into getting the Tunze osmolator i been reading and it seems pretty good..one more thing to get..this never ends...


----------



## Chromey

Tunze osmolator ... All i can say is GET IT.

Its a great toy that works very well.

Just set it and for get it.


----------



## gucci17

I'm so jealous Alex! lol

It is looking amazing man. I have to agree with Conix about looking into a ATO. It's safer than having the float valve fail on you and stick on. There's a possibility of overflowing, not to mention killing everything in your tank by throwing off your salinity if caught too late.

I bought a Tunze Osmolator based on the overall positive reviews with the unit. I have not set it up yet but it does not look overly complicated. 

I have missed it in your thread but have you received your AI LEDs yet?


----------



## explor3r

gucci17 said:


> I'm so jealous Alex! lol
> 
> It is looking amazing man. I have to agree with Conix about looking into a ATO. It's safer than having the float valve fail on you and stick on. There's a possibility of overflowing, not to mention killing everything in your tank by throwing off your salinity if caught too late.
> 
> I bought a Tunze Osmolator based on the overall positive reviews with the unit. I have not set it up yet but it does not look overly complicated.
> 
> I have missed it in your thread but have you received your AI LEDs yet?


Heyyyyyy...D i will get the Tunze once i have some money since i been spending a lot into this set up.
I talked to Jhon and he told me the LEDs will arrive this week so im very exited about it.
Today i made the stand for the frag tanks and i will be opening a tread tonight.

When are u getting your system running?....
Hows your set up coming along?..waiting to see it running..


----------



## caker_chris

any updates buddy???


----------



## 50seven

Alex is on a top-secret operation and is currently indisposed. Details will be available once the mission is de-classified.


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> Alex is on a top-secret operation and is currently indisposed. Details will be available once the mission is de-classified.


 mission almost over!!!lo
Well after being away for 7 days i came back and everything was ok just a lilttle of algae here and there so i got my cleaning crew 20 snails and 20 hermits, as well a yellow tang, gobby and a cromis fishes than have been with me for 1 year.

I changed the piping due that the one before was limmiting to the ammount of water going down the sump (my own mistake) the return remains the same.
To do this i had to stop the pump, protein skimmer which it was producing good bubbles and skimm and empty the overflow to proceed and remove the old pipe....ohh man this was not easy..only thing left on was the MP40 to keep my water moving....
Next day i get up in the morning to try the new piping and by the way the 1 water change, i fire everything up and is working perfectly, i was so happy i had no leaks but now the protein skimmer is not producing skimm.....ohh is been 2 days now and nothing yet..
I have the protein skimmer at 7 almost 8 inches from the water which is whats recommended...6to 8 inches....maybe it has to brake in again since i disconected and stop water for almost 24 hours?
The pump of the skimmer seems to work fine, the airline everything but im not getting to produce more skimm or the fine bubble, whats doing is getting water to the top but thats it.....i guess i have to wait till it build







up


----------



## explor3r




----------



## caker_chris

great work man love the way things are turning out for you.


----------



## explor3r

caker_chris said:


> great work man love the way things are turning out for you.


Thanks Chris is been an enjoyable process


----------



## Kweli

Awesome tank.... looks very clean and the rockwork is very nice


----------



## 50seven

Awesome work again! Hope your mission was a success! 

I'm not sure about the skimmer; Mine took a lot of adjustment to get it working right, but never needs to be broken in even if it's left turned off for a while. Try messing with the water height and stuff.


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> Awesome work again! Hope your mission was a success!
> 
> I'm not sure about the skimmer; Mine took a lot of adjustment to get it working right, but never needs to be broken in even if it's left turned off for a while. Try messing with the water height and stuff.


Thanks K, in respect to the protein skimmer now the skimmer section is stable to 9 inches high, i made a plataform 2 inches high so now is at 7...
Manual says 6 to 8....so we will see..im turning up the air slowly to see if it builds any foam but so far nothing and almost 3 days..
Note...I added a sock to the downpipe from the overflow and is collecting a lot of dirt, maybe thats causing it?..

I performed some water test yesterday..

water gravity is a 1.024 stable
Calcium is at 440 
KH is at 7 
Nitrates and phostphates 0

Now im giving 5 hours of light a day for a week and feed very little the 3 fishes i have in there.

Today im transfering my cleaner shrimp to this tank hes going to be so happy with so much space..uyuyuyu


----------



## explor3r

I was changing the sock cos it was full of dirt and after 2 min i removed the sock the protein skimmer started working fine producing foam and bubbles how it suposse to but this morning again was not working properly, i try doing the same removing the sock creating some turbulance in the water but this time did not work.....kind of frustrating.....i guess ill keep trying


----------



## conix67

explor3r said:


> I was changing the sock cos it was full of dirt and after 2 min i removed the sock the protein skimmer started working fine producing foam and bubbles how it suposse to but this morning again was not working properly, i try doing the same removing the sock creating some turbulance in the water but this time did not work.....kind of frustrating.....i guess ill keep trying


The protein skimmer should work best when there's no turbulence in the water. I did not read up all posts, but is the air inlet fully open? Also, if the water doesn't have much waste to work on, the skimmer won't produce much skimmate but foam should still be there. What's the salinity at?


----------



## explor3r

conix67 said:


> The protein skimmer should work best when there's no turbulence in the water. I did not read up all posts, but is the air inlet fully open? Also, if the water doesn't have much waste to work on, the skimmer won't produce much skimmate but foam should still be there. What's the salinity at?


Hi Conix you are right i put a new sock which neutralized the turbulance and start producing skimm, now is been working perfect for the last 2 days.
The salinity is a 1.022 hoping to raise it to 1.024 in the next water change and add one more hour of lighting to 7 hours now....


----------



## ameekplec.

Because fo the low bioload, there's literally nothign or the skimmer to work off of - my skimmer has trouble keeping a head of foam 24/7 because of that - I can only get it to make a weak skimmate because there's just nothing for it to skim yet.

Everything looks great - looks like somebody else has to get to skinning their stand too!


----------



## explor3r

ameekplec. said:


> Because fo the low bioload, there's literally nothign or the skimmer to work off of - my skimmer has trouble keeping a head of foam 24/7 because of that - I can only get it to make a weak skimmate because there's just nothing for it to skim yet.
> 
> Everything looks great - looks like somebody else has to get to skinning their stand too!


I though so too plus the sock collect some of the dirt the protein would....
Lol Ameek...skinning the stand?....


----------



## conix67

explor3r said:


> Hi Conix you are right i put a new sock which neutralized the turbulance and start producing skimm, now is been working perfect for the last 2 days.
> The salinity is a 1.022 hoping to raise it to 1.024 in the next water change and add one more hour of lighting to 7 hours now....


Besides the low bioload, the salinity is a little low too, especially for reef. I try to maintain mine at 1.026, never drops below 1.025. There will be less foam in skimmer at lower salinity as well (although between 1.022 and 1.026 the difference would be minimal)


----------



## explor3r

Slowly i will raise the salinity, everything else is doing just fine which im glad
Here a shot of the skimmer


----------



## shiver905

looks greattt oppps


----------



## explor3r

shiver905 said:


> looks greattt oppps


Thanks oppps


----------



## explor3r

Salinity now is to 1.025 and stable, i cant be happier with the lighting which gives some amazing colors to the corals.
I added some corals (acros and few other ricordea) one of the acros was fully brown and in 3 days turned full green, something else is that the acro is not growing branches but is covering the rock.

Here some shots..i need a macro lens bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## explor3r

Today i transfered my 2 clowns with the green torch they are hosting and they seem to be very happy already
Here a few shots..









I got this today from NAFB


----------



## teemee

You're tank is looking so good!
Can't wait to see it in person.
Will have some frags for you, too.


----------



## pat3612

Those shots are great nice tank what settings are you using. Your clowns look very happy


----------



## explor3r

teemee said:


> You're tank is looking so good!
> Can't wait to see it in person.
> Will have some frags for you, too.


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 its been a while Marg....i was wondering what happened to you, hope to get in touch


----------



## explor3r

pat3612 said:


> Those shots are great nice tank what settings are you using. Your clowns look very happy


OHHH just 5 seconds before i read this i went down to the basement and one of the clowns was dried in the floor, just transfered him this afternoon and he had such a bright orange color, im really mad/sad this week 2 fishes that have been with me for 1 year jumped, the other one was my 6 line wrasse.
So i guess the question for myself is...Do i need a cover or net?...umm though about it but the tank is rimless i dont want to spoil the look so maybe a clear net would do it....That sucks big time
Pat u mean setting in the cam?...if is that im using macro setting but not a macro lens they go for 700 dollars the 100 mm, maybe when i find a good deal ill get one


----------



## teemee

Sorry about your fishies 
Look forward to seeing you and all of the progress soon!


----------



## pat3612

So sorry about your fish that sucks .


----------



## Kweli

That sucks, i lost a fish (to jumping) after having it for 1 week, I cant imagine how crappy it would be for anything I had for over a year!

I went with clear netting at Bulk Reef Supply


----------



## gucci17

Man sorry for your loss buddy.

Pick up the picasso's at Ken's lol. They look really nice


----------



## ameekplec.

That sucks - I put the netting over my tank too (from BRS - 1/4"), but I haven't come up with a good way to hold it over the tank - right now I just have it taped on. I don't want to use the aluminium screen framing like many people use for the same reasons as you - I think it'll ruin the aesthetics of the rimless tank. I'm pondering an acrylic solution now - but not spending too much time on that - like everything with my tank, it'll take a while for me to actually get to it.


----------



## shiver905

anyone have any netting form brs left, lol


----------



## explor3r

Thank you all for being with me in this painful moments lol, well honestly it really sucks as you guys say but thats how it is, now I have to move on and get a Picasso to pair with my other clown.(lol I cant move on is to recent)

One of the reasonS that I dont put a net as Ameek says, is not to ruin the esthetics of the tank, acrylic might be a good option since it would hold on top of the glass without having to tape it. 
Let me know Ameek when u design the cover so I can copy it

Lets hope this weekend I can get a nice Picasso


----------



## ameekplec.

I was thinking more a frame made of acrylic to hold the netting - I don't I can make one big frame, but three smaller "frames" should do the job well enough.

I'll let you know when I come up with a decent solution


----------



## carmenh

The 1/4" netting is out of stock right now but I've been wanting some, too. If you want to split shipping, we can share a BRS order when it's back in stock. I meant to order it back in January but I forgot 



shiver905 said:


> anyone have any netting form brs left, lol


----------



## 50seven

Let me know if you want to do a sheet of acrylic for the top. My next-door neighbour is a plastics parts manufacturer and might be able to get a decent price on a custom size.


----------



## explor3r

Got to love eggcrate and acrylic they are always so handy, next task is to get the clear netting and work on a lid for the tank cos i dont want to lose another fishy









Some shots of the widow clown


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> Let me know if you want to do a sheet of acrylic for the top. My next-door neighbour is a plastics parts manufacturer and might be able to get a decent price on a custom size.


That sounds great Kevin, can we get a quote


----------



## 50seven

Yeah just send me the exact measurements. Also I can't remember if your lights are LED's or MH. The heat would have an impact on what kind of plastic can be used. He will recommend whatever is appropriate.


----------



## explor3r

Lights are T5s..ATI.. 6X54W... Tank is 60LX18W
LEDS are for the frag tanks but not need for lid there


----------



## altcharacter

I picked up a small cube last week and saw this tank in person. I must admit I think I might have drooled a bit. 

So when I get my tank up and running will you have any frags for sale?


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> I picked up a small cube last week and saw this tank in person. I must admit I think I might have drooled a bit.
> 
> So when I get my tank up and running will you have any frags for sale?


For sure I will have plenty of them...Im a bit back in the set up but I started working now..good bye vacations


----------



## fury165

carmenh said:


> The 1/4" netting is out of stock right now but I've been wanting some, too. If you want to split shipping, we can share a BRS order when it's back in stock. I meant to order it back in January but I forgot


How about a gtaaquaria group buy?


----------



## explor3r

fury165 said:


> How about a gtaaquaria group buy? [/QUOT
> That sounds like a good idea, i just have to decide if i go with netting or an acrylic lid Im just waiting on the price quote


----------



## uslanja

Just found your thread; you have an amazing tank, very nice!!


----------



## gucci17

Alex, slap on a 1/2" thick acrylic panel with a bunch of drilled holes and slideable openings so you can still work in the tank and you are good to go!!!


----------



## explor3r

gucci17 said:


> Alex, slap on a 1/2" thick acrylic panel with a bunch of drilled holes and slideable openings so you can still work in the tank and you are good to go!!!


Hi Derek I was just thinking on that, good idea


----------



## gucci17

explor3r said:


> Hi Derek I was just thinking on that, good idea


Tenecor makes their tanks with lids like that










That's an example but the lids are sliding a different direction.


----------



## explor3r

gucci17 said:


> Tenecor makes their tanks with lids like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an example but the lids are sliding a different direction.


 I guess the acrylic would cost me around 60 bucks and I can make a series of holes and just rest the frame of the tank.
I would put a film where the overflow goes so no algea grows on it..


----------



## explor3r

uslanja said:


> Just found your thread; you have an amazing tank, very nice!!


Thank you so much Im very happy with the tank is doing great so far


----------



## gucci17

Thing with the acrylic top is, I would be scared that I would accidentally push it into the tank by mistake. You need like a mini lip on the inside or something to secure it in place.


----------



## ameekplec.

The problem with a lid is that it will sag eventually. With an acrylic tank, that "lid" is bonded on, so it won't sag much or at all.

Also, a full lid will get dirty or have dust settle and will cut down on your light transmittance.


----------



## gucci17

ameekplec. said:


> The problem with a lid is that it will sag eventually. With an acrylic tank, that "lid" is bonded on, so it won't sag much or at all.
> 
> Also, a full lid will get dirty or have dust settle and will cut down on your light transmittance.


that's very true...I really don't know what you guys can do.

Why not just build the net ontop and take it off when you need to?


----------



## ameekplec.

I was thinking of a screen of three or four independent panels - that way I don't need to deal with sagging or removal of a single large panel. And if I need to do anything, I can just remove the relevant panel and away I go!

Haven't had time to design anything though


----------



## gucci17

The only problem I see with having multiple panels is the shadowing effect it may cause. Perhaps someone can invent transluscent screen window frames? lol


----------



## ameekplec.

I'm thinking that if you made it with strips of 1/2" clear acrlyic oriented vertically to prevent sag and made the panels no more than 18" wide, possibly with bracing through the middle should provide a good frame for screening.


----------



## explor3r

Would the acrylic deflect the light or stop it fr getting properly to the corals


----------



## ameekplec.

It will a tiny bit, but at 1/2" strip of clear acrylic, maybe 1.5 - 2" wide, in two/three spans in the middle of the tank, I don't think you'll be blocking a lot of light.


----------



## 50seven

Man, where is a good electomagnetic force field when you need one...  Can't we steal one off the starship Enterprise or something?


----------



## fury165

50seven said:


> Man, where is a good electomagnetic force field when you need one...  Can't we steal one off the starship Enterprise or something?


Well that would be a no no under the prime directive would it not?


----------



## explor3r

Some shots


----------



## j3tang

explor3r said:


>


wow .. i want frags of some of that! That looks great!


----------



## explor3r

j3tang said:


> wow .. i want frags of some of that! That looks great!


Thanks ATI makes my corals look much better with radiant colors.
I took this pictures with my camera tru a magnifying glass which it seems to do the same job of a macro lens..lol well not exactly but they loook very good to me.
I have some frags of this aval and cinnamon palys..contact me for details


----------



## Octavian

*Love theses ones*

I love the colour of these four corals...
In picture #4 - the purple-pink centred coral on the left.


----------



## acer

Octavian said:


> I love the colour of these four corals...
> In picture #4 - the purple-pink centred coral on the left.


those would be eagle eyes 

1 looks like valentines day massacre... 
2 martian invasion
3 blue hornets (i think)

explor3r... you've got a nice collection of zoas. fragging anytime soon?


----------



## explor3r

acer said:


> those would be eagle eyes
> 
> 1 looks like valentines day massacre...
> 2 martian invasion
> 3 blue hornets (i think)
> 
> explor3r... you've got a nice collection of zoas. fragging anytime soon?


I have frags of pretty much all of them, maybe 20 different colors in total.
The first looks like valentines but the funny thing I bought them as x-men also call lunar eclipse......When I got it had only 4 polyps and they were not fully developed, now that they have grown seems that not all are xmen but valentines and others....Not complaining
Second pic is martial invasion
Third is african blue hornets..i sold a lot of them already more aval..
The 4th pic has eagle eyes, the one with pink center ..pink panther and the one in the middle still dont know..
I have some of the zoas for a while now and they were in a small frag tank 20 long with pc light and they were not as bright and open as they are now in my new reef with the ATI light, makes a big difference...
My plan is to have as many different zoas and palyps as i can..love them


----------



## acer

explor3r said:


> I have frags of pretty much all of them, maybe 20 different colors in total.
> The first looks like valentines but the funny thing I bought them as x-men also call lunar eclipse......When I got it had only 4 polyps and they were not fully developed, now that they have grown seems that not all are xmen but valentines and others....Not complaining
> Second pic is martial invasion
> Third is african blue hornets..i sold a lot of them already more aval..
> The 4th pic has eagle eyes, the one with pink center ..pink panther and the one in the middle still dont know..
> I have some of the zoas for a while now and they were in a small frag tank 20 long with pc light and they were not as bright and open as they are now in my new reef with the ATI light, makes a big difference...
> My plan is to have as many different zoas and palyps as i can..love them


yeah, lighting makes a huge difference. I'm partial to LEDs right now, it gives, imo awesome colours.

I might just have to send you a pm once I figure out what I'm doing with my tanks.


----------



## explor3r

Today I performed water changes and cleaning in all my tanks, as well quarantine finished for few fishes...six line wrasse, mandarin gobby and green chromis which are enjoying now of their paradise.


----------



## Chris S

Love the polyps on picture #4!


----------



## explor3r

Chris S said:


> Love the polyps on picture #4!


Digitata is doing great..
Before and now pic .....


----------



## 50seven

I like the now picture a lot better.... though I find it strange that in the months between these shots, your Trochus snail on the bottom front glass only moved about 2 feet, LOL, JK

Nice work, Alex, the SPS look great!


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> I like the now picture a lot better.... though I find it strange that in the months between these shots, your Trochus snail on the bottom front glass only moved about 2 feet, LOL, JK
> 
> Nice work, Alex, the SPS look great!


Thank you Keving now lets see how they grow...bring the steroids


----------



## acer

wow I need to see this and the frag tanks.... and get some frags off you.... hopefully next pay day. lol.


----------



## explor3r

..only bring half of your paycheck


----------



## acer

haha... yeah... if only that could happen...


----------



## explor3r

Today I was doing an inspection of the corals with my magnifying glass and then I see this small yellowish thing being take by the current and then I realize it looks like a small ric so I stopped the MP40 and grab it before it get lost inside a cave....ohh yes is a small ricordea mushroom of a color that I dont have plus I have not frag any rics lately not either put it into this tank.
So where did it come from?....small perfectly formed with the mouth right in the center and a very nice yellow color I dont have...here a picture

Here a picture first of the rics I currently have








This one I have for a year now, maybe split from it?..but is a different color









Here is the little guy


----------



## talon

I left the yellow Ric in your tank when I visited you last time. Don't you?  
Please put me the first priority in your waiting list when you're going to frag it.


----------



## explor3r

Performed weekly water change and parameters stable ....KH in the low side 6-7 but not affecting corals or fish.
Today I intoduce my new guy..Blue powder tang which finished QT time and very happy going around in the tank surfing tru the rocks and very peacefull.
Ummm lights went off and this morning I got up to check the tank and I found 2 fishes in the floor...six line wrasse and my mandaring gobby...Im guessing the tang chase them and make them jump...oh well I know is my own stupidity that after having 2 fishes jumping out the tank I never bother to put a lid or net now for sure I will have to do it since I dont want to lose any other fish...


----------



## carmenh

Aw, that sucks 
I just got out of bed and went and put the covers on my reef... I didn't bother after feeding tonight cuz I'm so friggin tired but...


----------



## sig

I lost last week 6 line - found dried on the floor . It was my first SW fish and wife's baby. looks like I also should have something on the top to prevent it.
What covers are you planning to use?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> I lost last week 6 line - found dried on the floor . It was my first SW fish and wife's baby. looks like I also should have something on the top to prevent it.
> What covers are you planning to use?


Probably some netting, might have to order this week


----------



## carmenh

I don't think you meant me but I'm gonna answer anyhow 
Black egg crate works great. I got mine from BRS but I think Eric had some for sale before? I too lost a previous 6 line, it seems quite common for them to jump  



















sig said:


> I lost last week 6 line - found dried on the floor . It was my first SW fish and wife's baby. looks like I also should have something on the top to prevent it.
> What covers are you planning to use?


----------



## explor3r

carmenh said:


> I don't think you meant me but I'm gonna answer anyhow
> Black egg crate works great. I got mine from BRS but I think Eric had some for sale before? I too lost a previous 6 line, it seems quite common for them to jump


Doesn't the black egg crate defuse your light or is ok, though of that but not sure...Its a good idea tho.
I usually get the black one from rona they always carry it, but maybe white is an option for me....thanks alot carmenh


----------



## sig

carmenh said:


> Black egg crate works great.


How I will swim there 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh

You just have to remove the pool cover first 



sig said:


> How I will swim there


----------



## carmenh

I don't find it bad. Egg crate does have an up side and a down side, so you want to make sure to do it the correct way...

http://forum.marinedepot.com/Topic24384-13-1.aspx



explor3r said:


> Doesn't the black egg crate defuse your light or is ok, though of that but not sure...Its a good idea tho.
> I usually get the black one from rona they always carry it, but maybe white is an option for me....thanks alot carmenh


----------



## 50seven

It's really nice Alex! Looking forward to coming by with the kids again sometime...


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> It's really nice Alex! Looking forward to coming by with the kids again sometime...


Hi Keving would be great to have u again and I know the kids are going to love it..U might have to leave them in here


----------



## explor3r

Its been a while since the last update so here it is..
The system is been working very good so far with no problems at all.
My alkalinity is a bit on the low side but I managed to raise it slowly, calcuim is down to 400 from 440 ppm and the ph was a bit low too but again everything is under control.
Coral growth is ok and after being away from 3 weeks I can see the diference.
My plan now is to get a dosing pump..

In case you guys wonder is thats a net in the tank it is..lol .... trying to catch some gobbies out of my tank since they cover the frags all the time.
I changed the t5 from the fuge to LEDs par38.


----------



## conix67

Alex, your tank looks soooo good, makes me so envious of yours. Job well done in taking good care of your tank, it's unbelievably clean and everyone looks happy in there.


----------



## explor3r

conix67 said:


> Alex, your tank looks soooo good, makes me so envious of yours. Job well done in taking good care of your tank, it's unbelievably clean and everyone looks happy in there.


Thanks Yuri my goal is to be as nice as yours, lets hope the corals get a good growth in a year time and the tank can mature as well.
Some of the SPS I got from you had grown a lot already..thanks again


----------



## explor3r

Last week I started thinking about getting LEDs for my reef and then it crossed my mind that I already have 2 sets of 3 units each over my frag tanks so the best thing to do was switch the lights...
Today is the 1 day so intensity of light is low in 4 timers...the top intensity is from 1 pm to 5 pm...35W......70B...60RB....
I love the colors I get from this lights and the options it gives me.


----------



## 50seven

Now that was an interesting swap... Is the T5 now over the frag tank?

Nice gorgonian too, Alex- I have to come down there again soon...


----------



## teemee

Looks amazing Alex!!!


----------



## explor3r

Yes kevin T5s are in one of the frag tank which Im going to use to grow SPS and some LPS....
The gorgonian is Teemee`s.....Im baby sitting it

Thank you Teemee


----------



## wtac

Looking good as always 

Looks like you got more SPS


----------



## 50seven

explor3r said:


> The gorgonian is Teemee`s.....Im baby sitting it
> 
> Thank you Teemee


I call dibs on first frags


----------



## duckhams

I saw the tank yesterday with the LED's. It is UN-BEE-LEE-VEE-BALL! Alex has done an incredible job on it. More professional than many LFS tanks. The LED's look better than my 14,000k Phoenix Halides! And they are hard to beat. I still can't get over how much I love this tank.


----------



## explor3r

wtac said:


> Looking good as always
> 
> Looks like you got more SPS


Thank you Wilson Im loving the LEDs every single coral looks so amazing..hehe few new SPS 


duckhams said:


> I saw the tank yesterday with the LED's. It is UN-BEE-LEE-VEE-BALL! Alex has done an incredible job on it. More professional than many LFS tanks. The LED's look better than my 14,000k Phoenix Halides! And they are hard to beat. I still can't get over how much I love this tank.


Thank you Elliott words like that is what keep me going, this hobby is the best thing happened to me and Im sure to many others.thanks for coming



50seven said:


> I call dibs on first frags


Got you on that K


----------



## explor3r

After a week of LEDs everything seems to be doing great so far, the sps keep the colors and the zoas are just poping out so much, there is not a simple polyp close.
Last week I got some nice SPS from SUM one of them a pink digitata and a superman monti they are incredible beautiful.
I decided to fix the fuge and reorganize it for a couple of seahorses and maybe some pipe fish.I got a gorgonian and some mangroves for the seahorses to hold on, hoping to get them soon.....(pics ahead)
As well I put some epoxy into the overflow and stick some pieces of rocks with zoas and palyps so eventually in maybe 1 year will be fully cover with them.
I was getting a little of red slime algae on one of the rocks of top but today after a water chage I cleaned carefully removing all of.The reason is because I started to feed more than I used to so we will see what happens now that I cut on food a bit.
My PH, alkalinity and calcium were a bit low since the coral have been growing but slowly and gradually I got them back to normal...
PH...8.3
KH...8 dkh
Calcium 440
Temp....78 f
Salinity..1.025
Never had nitrates or phosphates.










Here is the pink diditata not a very clear shot but as well u can see the superman and a beautiful blue acro with yellow polyps...


















This is a shot from the back of the tank.









Overflow zoas


----------



## duckhams

The overflow zoa flower is coming on nicely! =) 
Are your AI LED's the Super Blue or the Whites?


----------



## explor3r

duckhams said:


> The overflow zoa flower is coming on nicely! =)
> Are your AI LED's the Super Blue or the Whites?


Thanks...the LEDs are the sol blue


----------



## duckhams

For red slime, Brightwell's MicroBacter7 will help.


----------



## explor3r

duckhams said:


> For red slime, Brightwell's MicroBacter7 will help.


Ohh no thanks I dont like using products for it, I know whats causing it so I will do it the natural way plus is just starting..thanks tho


----------



## teemee

The colours are insane!
Looking totally awesome, Alex 
Love the new gorgs!!!


----------



## duckhams

The MicroBacter7 is just food for your denitrifying bacteria. It's not a "chemical" product. It increases your tanks natural ability to break down organics, nitrates and phosphates. It will also increase the number of copepods for your mandarin to feed on.


----------



## carmenh

Where do you get this and how much? I'd hesitate to add it to my reef but I constantly fight nitrates and red slime in my puffer/softie tank and would consider giving it a shot...



duckhams said:


> The MicroBacter7 is just food for your denitrifying bacteria. It's not a "chemical" product. It increases your tanks natural ability to break down organics, nitrates and phosphates. It will also increase the number of copepods for your mandarin to feed on.


----------



## duckhams

carmenh said:


> Where do you get this and how much? I'd hesitate to add it to my reef but I constantly fight nitrates and red slime in my puffer/softie tank and would consider giving it a shot...


You can get it a North American Fish breeders in Scarborough, or JL aquatics.com. I began using half doses for a week, and saw no negative effects. Things started to improve so I upped the dose to the full measure as directed. It worked for me and my tank. 
But like you, I am always cautious adding things into my tank. Heres my tank today. (not a great pic, but you get the idea).


----------



## carmenh

What were the params (or at least what was "off") prior to use?



duckhams said:


> You can get it a North American Fish breeders in Scarborough, or JL aquatics.com. I began using half doses for a week, and saw no negative effects. Things started to improve so I upped the dose to the full measure as directed. It worked for me and my tank.
> But like you, I am always cautious adding things into my tank. Heres my tank today. (not a great pic, but you get the idea).


----------



## duckhams

carmenh said:


> What were the params (or at least what was "off") prior to use?


I PM'd you. I don't want to hijack Alex's thread.


----------



## explor3r

explor3r said:


> Ohh no thanks I dont like using products for it, I know whats causing it so I will do it the natural way plus is just starting..thanks tho


My bad Elliot I never heard of that product but I going to stay away from it anyways..lol thanks



teemee said:


> The colours are insane!
> Looking totally awesome, Alex
> Love the new gorgs!!!


Margaret live looks so much better so Ill be waiting for you to come over soon..some zoas are waiting for you


----------



## ameekplec.

Looks great! The colours really pop! (hehe, I mistyped "poop")

How's your growth on your acros? If that blue with yellow polyps stays that colours, I call first dibs on frags


----------



## explor3r

ameekplec. said:


> Looks great! The colours really pop! (hehe, I mistyped "poop")
> 
> How's your growth on your acros? If that blue with yellow polyps stays that colours, I call first dibs on frags


Thanks Ameek, acros and other SPS in general are growing very fast, some of them had grown almost 1 inch in a month.
My wife picked that acro as the first SPS I added to my tank and inicially the tips were the only ones blue, with the time has fully color and develop the yellow polyps which makes it look so nice, lets hope that keeps that color and for sure I will have you in mind for the first dibs

Here is a better shot of it


----------



## teemee

carmenh said:


> Where do you get this and how much? I'd hesitate to add it to my reef but I constantly fight nitrates and red slime in my puffer/softie tank and would consider giving it a shot...


Worked like a charm for me...


----------



## duckhams

When you considered LED's, did you look at the Orphek PR-156 fixture? 
Im looking into LED's and im getting really mixed reviews about the two. I see pro's and con's for both. 

Any input/review would really be appreciated. 
Im really interested in the AI's moonlight effects too.


----------



## explor3r

duckhams said:


> When you considered LED's, did you look at the Orphek PR-156 fixture?
> Im looking into LED's and im getting really mixed reviews about the two. I see pro's and con's for both.
> 
> Any input/review would really be appreciated.
> Im really interested in the AI's moonlight effects too.[/Q
> 
> My personal opinion they are great, before I bough them I look into other brands but I read this lights have better customer service in case something happens to them.
> It is great that you can control the intensity of the colors, the thunderstorms are fun and so on....Now when it comes to growth of corals I think is good all my corals keep growing and I still dont have them full intensity.
> I dont think I can compare them with others since I would have to have them before to be able to compare so all I can say AI rocks!!!!!!
> 
> I would recommend them to anyone


----------



## teemee

explor3r said:


> Thanks Ameek, acros and other SPS in general are growing very fast, some of them had grown almost 1 inch in a month.
> My wife picked that acro as the first SPS I added to my tank and inicially the tips were the only ones blue, with the time has fully color and develop the yellow polyps which makes it look so nice, lets hope that keeps that color and for sure I will have you in mind for the first dibs
> 
> Here is a better shot of it


OMG! Frag please!!!


----------



## explor3r

Few shots of my fish...


----------



## teemee

Hey Kevin,
Your dottyback is gorgeous! Does he live up to their bad reputation?
When you feel like fragging some of the zoanthids in the picture with him, let me know!
Thanks again for sorting out my plumbing!


----------



## explor3r

teemee said:


> Hey Kevin,
> Your dottyback is gorgeous! Does he live up to their bad reputation?
> When you feel like fragging some of the zoanthids in the picture with him, let me know!
> Thanks again for sorting out my plumbing!


....


----------



## 50seven

Nice shots, Alex! good ones of the fish too, and not half bad for close-ups. Mine always move too fast for my cheap point and click to get decent photos.



teemee said:


> Hey Kevin,
> Your dottyback is gorgeous! Does he live up to their bad reputation?
> When you feel like fragging some of the zoanthids in the picture with him, let me know!
> Thanks again for sorting out my plumbing!


LOL were you drinking tonight?


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> Nice shots, Alex! good ones of the fish too, and not half bad for close-ups. Mine always move too fast for my cheap point and click to get decent photos.
> 
> LOL were you drinking tonight?


Thanks Keving it helps that my fishes like to pose, maybe they are thinking is food and they have to do something to earn it

Lol I think she`s been drinking tonight


----------



## teemee

50seven said:


> Nice shots, Alex! good ones of the fish too, and not half bad for close-ups. Mine always move too fast for my cheap point and click to get decent photos.
> 
> LOL were you drinking tonight?





explor3r said:


> Thanks Keving it helps that my fishes like to pose, maybe they are thinking is food and they have to do something to earn it
> 
> Lol I think she`s been drinking tonight


LOL no, I wish. I thought about stopping at the LCBO to pick up a bottle of wine on my way home. Clearly, I'm losing my mind  
Alex, I don't remember the dottyback  I do like those zoos, though!


----------



## 50seven

Margaret, no worries! We just wondered how you mixed the two of us up! 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeZERO

:O new pair of clowns!


----------



## explor3r

teemee said:


> LOL no, I wish. I thought about stopping at the LCBO to pick up a bottle of wine on my way home. Clearly, I'm losing my mind
> Alex, I don't remember the dottyback  I do like those zoos, though!





TypeZERO said:


> :O new pair of clowns!


I got the dottyback at SUM as well as the clowns. Im loving the dottyback


----------



## explor3r

Just an update on FTS and few others...
Im getting some green algae in my sand by I would think is normal for such a new system, I try to control it syphoning it out and lower the light intensity as well as temperature.









My digitatas


----------



## explor3r

More pics..


----------



## wtac

duckhams said:


> When you considered LED's, did you look at the Orphek PR-156 fixture?
> Im looking into LED's and im getting really mixed reviews about the two. I see pro's and con's for both.
> 
> Any input/review would really be appreciated.
> Im really interested in the AI's moonlight effects too.


I put on 3 Orphek PR-156UV on a clients 220gal 2 weeks ago and honestly, I am on the fence. For $900/unit for just on/off features and 2 built in timers compared to, *for example*, EcoTecs Radion @$825 with varying controllable intensities and "linkable" to other Radion modules, the better buy and ease of timing multiple modules is the Radion.

Though Orphek has their own LED diode manufactured for better PAR/PUR vs CREE/Bridgelux/Osram based LED fixtures, only 3rd party independent testing w/a spectrophotometer will reveal it's "true colors". Though the Radion has red and green LED's to make up for the missing bands in the "white" and "blue" LEDs, *IMHO* at this time, Orphek and EcoTec Radion will be the front runners simply based on overall light wavelength emissions.

Not to put down AI..."the proof is in the pudding" as Alex's growth and coloration with his SPS, zoas and LPS are phenomenal as with Vertex @SUM. IMHO/E, for the tried, true, consistency, adjustability, controllability, seviceability and excellent customer support, right now it's AI and Vertex for the Canadian market.

To be honest, I give the LED technology for aquariums at least another 2 years before there is consistency.

JMHO/2C/E/HTH


----------



## explor3r

wtac said:


> I put on 3 Orphek PR-156UV on a clients 220gal 2 weeks ago and honestly, I am on the fence. For $900/unit for just on/off features and 2 built in timers compared to, *for example*, EcoTecs Radion @$825 with varying controllable intensities and "linkable" to other Radion modules, the better buy and ease of timing multiple modules is the Radion.
> 
> Though Orphek has their own LED diode manufactured for better PAR/PUR vs CREE/Bridgelux/Osram based LED fixtures, only 3rd party independent testing w/a spectrophotometer will reveal it's "true colors". Though the Radion has red and green LED's to make up for the missing bands in the "white" and "blue" LEDs, *IMHO* at this time, Orphek and EcoTec Radion will be the front runners simply based on overall light wavelength emissions.
> 
> Not to put down AI..."the proof is in the pudding" as Alex's growth and coloration with his SPS, zoas and LPS are phenomenal as with Vertex @SUM. IMHO/E, for the tried, true, consistency, adjustability, controllability, seviceability and excellent customer support, right now it's AI and Vertex for the Canadian market.
> 
> To be honest, I give the LED technology for aquariums at least another 2 years before there is consistency.
> 
> JMHO/2C/E/HTH


+1 for AI...


----------



## explor3r




----------



## 50seven

Hey Alex let me know if I need to bring any tools with me tomorrow...


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> Hey Alex let me know if I need to bring any tools with me tomorrow...


Thanks but all we are going to need is power to lift a tank I have here so have a big breakfast before you come.. nah just strech


----------



## 50seven

explor3r said:


> Thanks but all we are going to need is power to lift a tank I have here so have a big breakfast before you come.. nah just strech


LOL  I'll bring my big muscles!!!


----------



## explor3r

New pics update...I was having issues with algae in my sand but now is under control, I took some shot from the top before the water change and cleaning the sand.
Its been few months and I only got positives changes in the coloration of the corals with the LEDs vs Ts.


----------



## PACMAN

man those zoas POP! Beautiful tank!


----------



## 50seven

Those are some really nice colours, Alex! 

It even looks better than when I was there a couple weeks ago!


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> Those are some really nice colours, Alex!
> 
> It even looks better than when I was there a couple weeks ago!


Yes you are right, you know alot of my corals are really changing colors like my pokerstar monti now it looks like a rainbow

BEFORE









NOW








This pic is from last weeks today is even more orange


----------



## altcharacter

This tank just keeps getting better and better! Can't wait to come back and get some more frags


----------



## explor3r

I think is time for another update....After battling this algea in my sand and managed now to keep it clean with few water changes per week and adding some conches and snails the algae is now starting to appear in my rocks wich drives me nutty I dont know whats causing it and I had done pretty much everything I can...increased flow,increased water changes,feed less, less light timing and reducing the whites,used microbacter 7 which I think it helped a bit and testing continously having most of my parameters stable. For first time I tested for magnesium having as result 1200 which I think is okish.
Anyways so far this has not affect my corals which is great.
After few months with LEDs SPS seem to be taking a nice turn in coloration and growth is still ok not the best but in some pieces is real good.

Here is my new guy that I like so much.....









FTS..Taking at night with 0 white, 30blue and 45royal blue









































This guy has grown a lot

























After increasing flow.(nano wavebox)..this guy started growing nicely


----------



## ameekplec.

Looking good! How about some pics with a daylight combo?


----------



## explor3r

ameekplec. said:


> Looking good! How about some pics with a daylight combo?


Daylight pics......This is the max intensity so far starting at 1 pm with 1 hour rampage and ending at 5 pm 15whites--40blue--90royalblue.
I want to finish with 20 to 25white---70blue and 95royalblue more ahead.
Again pics are not the best

FTS























https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-4FHwGcvRdos/TsG64QBMkHI/AAAAAAAAByg/ZtKOGJPjz8M/s576/DSC03668.JPG









Shot from the back..


----------



## explor3r

Its been a while since I had an update on my reef but probably the last one since Im closing this tank to upgrade to a 260g.
I decided to remove some zoa colonies and frags from the sand because it looks messy to me and I want to see a bit more sand, for the next proyect I will try to minimize the aquascape with more room for fish to swim.
Im happy with the change of lights from T5s to LEDs but I think that T5s give better growth to corals in general having the right bulb set up ( just my opinion ) but I still love LEDs so many options it gives , in my case I sacrifice color for growth lowering whites and incresing blue and royal blue.
I expect to have the tank close in a period time of 3 months and so exited to start a bigger reef which I will keep for a very very long time.
My goal is to learn along the way more about SPS and marine life in general, taking a step up and going deep into the hobby
Here some progression shots.
Feb 17/2011









May 15/2011









Jan 1/2012









See you in the next build


----------



## ameekplec.

Oh darn, I don't get to see this set up. Guess I'll have to sit tight and see the 260 going up!!

Good luck with the next build - we'll be watching eagerly!


----------



## altcharacter

she'll be missed but looking forward to the new tank. I call dibs on this tank!!!!!


----------



## explor3r

ameekplec. said:


> Oh darn, I don't get to see this set up. Guess I'll have to sit tight and see the 260 going up!!
> 
> Good luck with the next build - we'll be watching eagerly!


Yes ameek sit very tight cos this is going to take a while, at the same time give you more time for you to come and visit:



altcharacter said:


> she'll be missed but looking forward to the new tank. I call dibs on this tank!!!!!


 - 20 pounds piece of live rock


----------



## kuopan

explor3r said:


> Im planning to go big, from a 20g long to a 125g reef.
> Inicially i was thinking in going for a 75 or 90 gallon but my wife insist 125 is better, so all i can do is say yes (who would say not to this..lol)


Your wife is awesome! hold onto her!


----------



## explor3r

kuopan said:


> Your wife is awesome! hold onto her!


Lol yes sir she is awesome and not going anywhere


----------



## explor3r

I have been taking out corals slowly and this is what is left..
New HD shots..


----------



## ameekplec.

Wow that green monti is doing great!!

I promise I'll come around soon


----------



## explor3r

ameekplec. said:


> Wow that green monti is doing great!!
> 
> I promise I'll come around soon


That green monti is out of control, I already fragged it few times bacause it was too close to other corals...
Ameek anytime


----------



## 50seven

and I love that red monti cap. It looks great under the LED's. I'll be coming around for some SPS frags once I know my new system is stable...


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> and I love that red monti cap. It looks great under the LED's. I'll be coming around for some SPS frags once I know my new system is stable...


Red monti says:..come get me come


----------



## aquaticlog

Wow, what a great thread. Really enjoyed reading it. Too bad I did not get to see it in person, I was just too late. I'm sure I'll be here for the 260g adventure!


----------

